# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Dart Frog Health & Illness >  This might be a stupid question...

## fluffypanda

How do you get your dusted Fruit flies into your viv? Because when I do it I always seem to get little pieces of calcium or vitamins into the tank. Thank you!

----------


## gulfcoasttoad

Not a stupid question-- I would also like to know before I start raising toadlets in my classroom this spring!  We shall wait for a reply together  :Smile: .

----------


## fluffypanda

As of now my new technique is to put very small amounts of calcium or vitamins on them. just enough to cover them. then i put them in another container, and then into the tank. this gets rid of most of it. do you know if anything bad would happen when calcium powder gets in the tank?

----------



----------


## gulfcoasttoad

I very much doubt that harm would come from letting the powder in the tank, but I'm not a dart frog guy.

----------


## fluffypanda

thanks. so far with the little amount that got in that tank hasn't done any harm

----------

